# Do I need a liquid brine maker machine?



## justaguylearning93 (Aug 9, 2018)

Do I need one of those expensive machines or can I literally just boil hundreds of galloms of water in huge pots and make it that way? 

Yes I know it'll take longer because of smaller quantities but still, is it possible to make quality stuff without the machine?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good lord! Pump the brakes Batman!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

And we are off !!!!!....The green flag has been waved....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 182774


If I'm making my own, do I buy these in Iodized or Not Iodized? The label says it's a "necessary nutrient"


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright guys, let's either offer assistance or move on please


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright guys, let's either offer assistance or move on please


2nd post from him on this


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

justaguylearning93 said:


> Do I need one of those expensive machines or can I literally just boil hundreds of galloms of water in huge pots and make it that way?
> 
> Yes I know it'll take longer because of smaller quantities but still, is it possible to make quality stuff without the machine?


 Whaaaaat, Since when does making brine require boiling? Your not making brine for pickles. :laugh: It looks like it's boiling from the pump circulating. You can use those 300 gal. tanks they got at the feed stores that had molasses etc in them. Little pipe, valves etc a long with a pump your good to go. Go to tubeyou you could get the basics on how to build one and even learn how to make brine. Good luck


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> Whaaaaat, Since when does making brine require boiling? Your not making brine for pickles. :laugh: It looks like it's boiling from the pump circulating. You can use those 300 gal. tanks they got at the feed stores that had molasses etc in them. Little pipe, valves etc a long with a pump your good to go. Go to tubeyou you could get the basics on how to build one and even learn how to make brine. Good luck


Boiling the water melts the snow/ice faster than cold water.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you’re switching to liquid this year because you think it’s the answer to everything, then you need to do some research.
Second, there is still going to be rock salt this year, it’ll cost a little more, but that’s S&D
Perhaps you should dabble into using liquids instead you’re doing it the “Ohio way” which is go big or go **** 


Instead of spending all this time searching the google on how to make it, and bla bla bla, just go buy it, there’s probably someone near you that sells it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

justaguylearning93 said:


> Do I need one of those expensive machines or can I literally just boil hundreds of galloms of water in huge pots and make it that way?
> 
> Yes I know it'll take longer because of smaller quantities but still, is it possible to make quality stuff without the machine?


What are you trying to accomplish? How much product do you need? General location? Average snowfall?

If you can't get salt, how are you going to boil it or get it into a brine the normal way?

In all reality you can get a water trough, add water and salt and with a salinemeter and wooden spoon you can make brine.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

justaguylearning93 said:


> Do I need one of those expensive machines or can I literally just boil hundreds of galloms of water in huge pots and make it that way?
> 
> Yes I know it'll take longer because of smaller quantities but still, is it possible to make quality stuff without the machine?


Get on the TubeofU and there are plenty of vids on different home made setups...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Or the search function, search "brine" by member @Kubota 8540 for a list of helpful threads.

Hey *this* place is useful...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

If I was just starting out using brine...I would do what AJ and the crazy Canadian said to do...Educate yourself first...Also Look for local suppliers of brine and equipment and talk to them...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> "Crazy Canadian ...!!!!"
> 
> Mark CC's me on all his posts, I never knew what it stood for...
> What the DF stand for that he uses for you...?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Am I the only one who read that and pictured him doing this for days on end...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, he says he's a new guy learning so either try to be helpful or don't post please


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, he says he's a new guy learning so either try to be helpful or don't post please


I believe I have been somewhat helpful....It's a few bad apples ruin the bunch


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I believe I have been somewhat helpful....It's a few bad apples ruin the bunch


Agreed...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you were being helpful then I wasn't referring to you Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> if you were being helpful then I wasn't referring to you Thumbs Up


That could be a first...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What if you're just an apple with a few bruises, there's still some good between the bruises...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You dont need a brine making machine, but it helps.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> What if you're just an apple with a few bruises, there's still some good between the bruises...


This is what they use for eggs, I'm sure you could find one for apples.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> What if you're just an apple with a few bruises, there's still some good between the bruises...


 Ya kinda like you old guys. :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

OP, I know you're busy out there doing research, but answering Mark's questions would really get you some better answers



Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you trying to accomplish? How much product do you need? General location? Average snowfall?
> 
> If you can't get salt, how are you going to boil it or get it into a brine the normal way?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How long do those pumps last with salt water being pumped through them?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> How long do those pumps last with salt water being pumped through them?


They'll last awhile they're polypropylene housing along with the impeller... 2" Banjo pumps...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> They'll last awhile they're polypropylene housing along with the impeller... 2" Banjo pumps...


We use the same pumps to move admixtures for the concrete....They do last a long time....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> We use the same pumps to move admixtures for the concrete....They do last a long time....


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmmm.... Has my setup been under my nose this whole time possibly...???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


If you don't have anything constructive to add ....Please refrain from posting childish comments....Thank You


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You don't need a brine maker, but it helps.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

If I was gonna start using brine..,.The last thing I would be looking for is a brine maker...The first thing after getting educated on the subject I would be looking for is a local supplier...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty sure I'd want to find a local supplier before I spent any real time learning the application side of it. If you can't get liquid deicer delivered in a reasonable timeframe and in acceptable quantities, nothing else about it matters much.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty sure I'd want to find a local supplier before I spent any real time learning the application side of it. If you can't get liquid deicer delivered in a reasonable timeframe and in acceptable quantities, nothing else about it matters much.


Pot calling the kettle.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Pot calling the kettle.....


Oh really?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> If I was gonna start using brine..,.The last thing I would be looking for is a brine maker...The first thing after getting educated on the subject I would be looking for is a local supplier...


Rumor on the playground is $30 worth of calcium chloride brine will replace 1 tonne of bulk salt...is that true?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is $30 worth of calcium chloride brine will replace 1 tonne of bulk salt...is that true?


Mark....You are way more educated on liquids than I will ever be...So..Could you please answer this??....I will give an uneducated guess....NO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark....You are way more educated on liquids than I will ever be...So..Could you please answer this??....I will give an uneducated guess....NO


Possibly because $20 of that is water???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a question for you Mark....Due to the Salt Crisis in the Midwest....Are you gonna ramp up your liquids program??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I have a question for you Mark....Due to the Salt Crisis in the Midwest....Are you gonna ramp up your liquids program??


Not much choice unfortunately.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is $30 worth of calcium chloride brine will replace 1 tonne of bulk salt...is that true?


That would depend on how much calcium you get for $30.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not much choice unfortunately.


I'm still thinking Fireball is the best answer to the liquid conundrum


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not much choice unfortunately.


So....This winter I can look forward to the endless texts on how liquids blow....And you can look forward to the endless texts about how I'm gonna drive off a cliff having to deal with the brown salt??


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm still thinking Fireball is the best answer to the liquid conundrum


No No No you will create a shortage and that will drive the price up. No No No.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Although not a predicted super El Nino year, still a week to moderate one all this talk is most likely hogwash since its guaranteed to be warmer and drier...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You don't need a brine maker, but it helps


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> So....This winter I can look forward to the endless texts on how liquids blow....And you can look forward to the endless texts about how I'm gonna drive off a cliff having to deal with the brown salt??


Sure


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Oh really?


Yup


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmmm.... Has my setup been under my nose this whole time possibly...???
> 
> View attachment 182787


How many gallon storage tank is that?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> How many gallon storage tank is that?


20k +/- ish.... So I'm good...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 20k +/- ish.... So I'm good...


That's a lot of skin...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmmm.... Has my setup been under my nose this whole time possibly...???
> 
> View attachment 182787


Is that salt water or calcium chlorine..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that salt water or calcium chlorine..


Calcium might be a little hard on the skin.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that salt water or calcium chlorine..


Might be a good way to stop running the heater in the Fall, just add some bags of flakes to keep it nice and toasty...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Calcium might be a little hard on the skin.


Probably burn right through the liner...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Might be a good way to stop running the heater in the Fall, just add some bags of flakes to keep it nice and toasty...
> 
> Probably burn right through the liner...


Just keep the heater going the warm water should melt the snow.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Calcium might be a little hard on the skin.


Causes Shrinkage


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Causes Shrinkage


So it should shrink the snow?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 20k +/- ish.... So I'm good...


That's alot of pickles. Maybe philbilly can supply you with cukes.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, seems some still can't help themselves and feel the need to be jokesters...even though must of us know, it isn't funny

anyway OP, please take the helpful info that was posted and ignore the wisecracks.


----------

